# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  المَرْءُ مع مَن أحَبَّ

## أم أبي التراب

*المَرْءُ مع مَن أحَبَّ
**
"جَاءَ  رَجُلٌ إلى رَسولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ فَقالَ: يا رَسولَ  اللَّهِ، كيفَ تَقُولُ في رَجُلٍ  أحَبَّ قَوْمًا ولَمْ يَلْحَقْ بهِمْ؟ فَقالَ رَسولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ  عليه وسلَّمَ: المَرْءُ مع مَن أحَبَّ"الراوي :                   عبدالله بن مسعود - المحدث :                       البخاري -       المصدر :                    صحيح البخاري-الصفحة أو الرقم: 6169 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح= الدرر =

"أنَّ  رَجُلًا مِن أهْلِ البَادِيَةِ أتَى  النبيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ  فَقالَ: يا رَسولَ اللَّهِ، مَتَى  السَّاعَةُ قَائِمَةٌ؟ قالَ"ويْلَكَ، وما أعْدَدْتَ لَهَا" قالَ: ما  أعْدَدْتُ لَهَا إلَّا أنِّي أُحِبُّ اللَّهَ ورَسولَهُ، قالَ" إنَّكَ مع  مَن أحْبَبْتَ" فَقُلْنَا: ونَحْنُ كَذلكَ؟ قالَ" نَعَمْ " فَفَرِحْنَا  يَومَئذٍ فَرَحًا شَدِيدًا، فَمَرَّ غُلَامٌ لِلْمُغِيرَةِ وكانَ مِن  أقْرَانِي، فَقالَ"إنْ أُخِّرَ هذا، فَلَنْ يُدْرِكَهُ الهَرَمُ حتَّى  تَقُومَ السَّاعَةُ" الراوي :                   أنس بن مالك -  المحدث :                       البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري-الصفحة أو الرقم: 6167 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح = الدرر =
الشرح:
وقتُ  قيامِ السَّاعةِ مِنَ الغيبيَّاتِ الَّتي استأثرَ المولى سبحانه  وتعالى  بها، ولم يُطلِعْ عليه أَحدًا؛ ولذلك فإنَّ المؤمنَ لا يَنشغلُ  بِموعدِ  قيامِها، وإنَّما يجبُ أنْ تنصرفَ همَّتُه إلى زادِه إليها وما  أعدَّ لها  مِنَ العملِ، وفي هذا الحديثِ سألَ رجلٌ مِن أهلِ الباديةِ  النَّبيَّ  صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم عَن وقتِ قيامِ السَّاعةِ فقال له صلَّى  الله عليه  وسلَّم «ويْلَكَ ما أعددْتَ لها؟»،  والويلُ هو الدُّعاءُ  بِالهلاكِ، وليس مقصودًا هنا، وإنَّما هو تعنيفٌ  مِنَ النَّبيِّ صلى الله  عليه سلم؛ لِينشغِلَ بِالأصلحِ له وهو العملُ  الصَّالحُ لا بِموعدِ قيامِ  السَّاعةِ، فقال له الرَّجلُ بعد أنْ سمعَ  مِنَ النَّبيِّ صلَّى الله عليه  وسلَّم ذلك: «ما أعددْتُ لها إلَّا أنِّي أُحبُّ اللهَ ورسولَه» فقال له  صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم «إنَّك مع مَن أحببْتَ"،  أي: معهم في الجنَّةِ،  فقال الصِّحابةُ رضوان الله عليهم: ونحن كذلك، أي:  نحن أيضًا نُحبُّ اللهَ  ورسولَه فهل نكونُ مع مَن أحبَبْنَا؟ فقال لهمُ  النَّبيُّ صلَّى الله عليه  وسلَّم «نَعمْ»، فَفرِحوا بذلك فرحًا شديدًا،  فمرَّ غلامُ المغيرةِ بنِ  شُعْبَةَ عليهم وكان مِن أقرانِ أنسِ بنِ مالكٍ  رضِي اللهُ عنه، أي:  مُقارِبٌ له في عُمْرِه، فقال صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم  «إنْ أُخِّرَ هذا»  أي: إنْ عاشَ ولم يَمُتْ في صغَرِه، «فلنْ يُدرِكَه الهرمُ حتَّى تقومُ  السَّاعةُ"، أي: ساعةُ الحاضرِينَ عنده،  يعني مَوتَهم؛ لأنَّ مَن ماتَ فقدْ  قامَتْ قيامَتُه، ويُحتملُ أنْ يكونَ  صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم أرادَ  قُربَها، أو أنَّه عَلِمَ أنَّ هذا الغلامَ  لا يعيشُ حتَّى يكبُرَ في  العمرِ.= الدرر =
قَوْلُهُ " مَا أَعْدَدْتَ لَهَا "  قَالَ الطِّيبِيُّ     : سَلَكَ مَعَ السَّائِلِ طَرِيقَ الْأُسْلُوبِ  الْحَكِيمِ ؛ لِأَنَّهُ  سَأَلَ عَنْ وَقْتِ السَّاعَةِ فَقِيلَ لَهُ فِيمَ  أَنْتَ مِنْ ذِكْرَاهَا  وَإِنَّمَا يُهِمُّكَ أَنْ تَهْتَمَّ  بِأُهْبَتِهَا ، وَتَعْتَنِيَ بِمَا  يَنْفَعُكَ عِنْدَ إِرْسَالِهَا مِنَ  الْعَقَائِدِ الْحَقَّةِ  وَالْأَعْمَالِ الصَّالِحَةِ ، أَجَابَ  بِقَوْلِهِ : مَا أَعْدَدْتُ لَهَا  إِلَّا أَنِّي   أُحِبُّ اللَّهَ  وَرَسُولَهُ ، انْتَهَى . " مَا أَعْدَدْتُ لَهَا كَبِيرَ صَلَاةٍ " بِالْمُوَحَّدَة  ِ . وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ    لِلْبُخَارِيِّ  كَثِيرَ  صَلَاةٍ بِالْمُثَلَّثَة  ِ " وَأَنْتَ مَعَ مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ "  أَيْ  مُلْحَقٌ بِهِمْ حَتَّى تَكُونَ مِنْ زُمْرَتِهِمْ وَبِهَذَا  يَنْدَفِعُ  إِيرَادُ أَنَّ مَنَازِلَهُمْ مُتَفَاوِتَةٌ فَكَيْفَ تَصِحُّ  الْمَعِيَّةُ  ؟ فَيُقَالُ إِنَّ الْمَعِيَّةَ تَحْصُلُ بِمُجَرَّدِ  الِاجْتِمَاعِ فِي  شَيْءٍ مَا وَلَا يَلْزَمُ فِي جَمِيعِ الْأَشْيَاءِ ،  فَإِذَا اتَّفَقَ  أَنَّ الْجَمِيعَ دَخَلُوا الْجَنَّةَ صَدَقَتِ  الْمَعِيَّةُ وَإِنْ  تَفَاوَتَتِ الدَّرَجَاتُ كَذَا فِي الْفَتْحِ "   فَمَا رَأَيْتُ فَرِحَ  الْمُسْلِمُونَ بَعْدَ الْإِسْلَامِ " أَيْ بَعْدَ فَرَحِهِمْ بِهِ أ وْ  دُخُولِهِمْ فِيهِ " فَرَحَهُمْ " بِفَتَحَاتٍ أَيْ كَفَرَحِهِمْ " بِهَا "  أَيْ بِتِلْكَ الْكَلِمَةِ وَهِيَ " أَنْتَ مَعَ مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ " .  وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ    لِلْبُخَارِيِّ     : قَالَ " إِنَّكَ مَعَ مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ " . فَقُلْنَا وَنَحْنُ كَذَلِكَ  ؟ قَالَ " نَعَمْ " ، فَفَرِحْنَا يَوْمَئِذٍ فَرَحًا شَدِيدًا .   	  				  	سنن الترمذي			 »   				  	كتاب الزهد عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم			 »   	باب ما جاء أن المرء مع من أحب = هنا =
*

----------

